# Other Pets > Birds >  Update On Orphan Baby Bird

## BallPythons9

First of all, thanks to everyone who replied to my first thread about the bird. We have been feeding him (him/her, I'll just say him) for about a week or so and ALL INJURIES HAVE HEALED AND HE IS GROWING GREAT! I never thought we could save him, but we did! He is growing feathers at an amazing rate! Here is a blurry picture I got of him today- a week or so ago he was bald with only a few tiny feathers!

----------


## mooingtricycle

he looks like a robin  :Smile:  

What a cutie  :Smile:  are you keeping this guy? or planning on releasing him? Im not sure that id release him now that hes been in your care for so long... and no mom around to teach him the things he needs to learn...

----------

_BallPythons9_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## akaangela

Congratulations on doing such a wonderful job!!  I know nothing about birds (except they fly and like to poo on my car  :Smile:  ) so can't offer you any advice.  Is there a local wild animal rescue that could give you any information on how to prepare him/her for release?

----------

_BallPythons9_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## BallPythons9

> he looks like a robin  
> 
> What a cutie  are you keeping this guy? or planning on releasing him? Im not sure that id release him now that hes been in your care for so long... and no mom around to teach him the things he needs to learn...


Yep, it's a robin! We were planning on releasing him, but might contact the wildlife rescue first to see what to do.

----------


## BallPythons9

> Congratulations on doing such a wonderful job!!  I know nothing about birds (except they fly and like to poo on my car  ) so can't offer you any advice.  Is there a local wild animal rescue that could give you any information on how to prepare him/her for release?


Thanks! Yeah, we have a local rescue and will probably give them a call first!

----------


## BallPythons9

Okay, so we took him to a wildlife center where they will raise him and he can interact with other young birds until he is released into the wild!  :Very Happy:

----------


## NorthernRegius

Yay you! Glad it's doing well.

----------

_BallPythons9_ (08-22-2009)

----------


## americangypsy

Hats off to you . Baby birds are alot of work especially before they have feathers . Good job I am sure the little fella was glad you saved him .  :Good Job:

----------

_BallPythons9_ (08-22-2009)

----------


## fire-eyes

Thank you so much for doing this... I am more of a reptile person, but birds are also special to me. It moves me when someone takes a bird in and takes care of it.

----------

_BallPythons9_ (09-13-2009)

----------


## Seneschal

Hey,
Good job on taking it in! Do you have an update on it? It's been a few months I see. I raised 3 baby birds a few years back. It's definitely a lot of work! Up at the crack of dawn, peeping for food...I sure did love those little things. Hope it worked out well for you!

----------


## BallPythons9

> Hey,
> Good job on taking it in! Do you have an update on it? It's been a few months I see. I raised 3 baby birds a few years back. It's definitely a lot of work! Up at the crack of dawn, peeping for food...I sure did love those little things. Hope it worked out well for you!


Yeah, by now he has probably been released by the wildlife center.

----------

